# Solved: Can my CD Player play MP3 CDs?



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

My CD Player is a Sony CFD-S01
An older version of this one ---> http://store.sony.com/webapp/wcs/st...ngId=-1&productId=8198552921666079669#reviews
Looks like this









So my question is, if I burn MP3 files onto a CD (in the MP3 format!!) (not using iTunes or something to change their format),
will my CD Player be able to open and play the mp3 files on my cd?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Almost certainly not. But why would you, anyway? It's just as easy to make an audio CD.


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Okay thanks.
Why would I? A CD burned using iTunes with a changed format=80min of music. A cd burned with IMGBurn/Nero which has mp3 files=700mb of mp3 files..

edit-
I did more searches and I found that my cd player CAN'T play mp3 cds


----------

